

Ask HN: We made a helpdesk and feedback community. Would you use it? - Helprace

Do you see any benefit in providing a feedback community (crowd-sourced support) together with a help desk (private support) for your brand?
======
Helprace
See [http://support.helprace.com](http://support.helprace.com) for demo.

What is your initial impression of what you see?

Are you encouraged to create a new account?

Would you sign up for a free trial of this type of service? Why/why not?

